# Que espécie é



## Jessica_pereira (9 Mai 2022 às 13:24)

Boa tarde. 
Alguém me sabe dizer que espécie é esta? 
Comprei uma casa onde tenho um terreno enorme e andamos a limpar para puder pôr piscina e mais umas coisas à maneira. 
Hoje deparei-me com essa cobra, e quando fui investigar melhor encontrei também cobras bebés junto dela.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2022 às 15:08)

Parece uma cobra-de-escada.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2022 às 19:10)

@Jessica_pereira , aqui fica um bom guia para identificação das cobras de Portugal:


			https://www.cm-almada.pt/sites/default/files/2022-03/Cobras%20de%20Portugal_Y.pdf
		


Não vá aparecer por aí mais alguma... 

Tal como o @Dan , também creio que seja uma cobra-de-escada; inofensiva, portanto.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2022 às 19:32)

Parece uma cobra-de-escada (Rhinechis scalaris ou Elaphe scalaris). 

"A *cobra-de-escada* ou riscadinha (Rhinechis scalaris ou Elaphe scalaris) é uma espécie de *cobra* da família Colubridae, e é considerada inofensiva."









						Cobra-de-escada – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
					






					pt.wikipedia.org
				




Duas fotos para ajudar a identificar melhor e que já tinha colocado no tópico Biodiversidade há uns tempos:






						Biodiversidade
					

https://www.publico.pt/2021/05/22/local/noticia/flamingos-ja-conseguiram-primeira-nidificar-portugal-1963618   Flamingos conseguiram pela primeira vez nidificar em Portugal As aves escolheram áreas protegidas para efectuar a postura. O ICNF acredita que haja um considerável número de ninhos nos...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## JTavares (10 Mai 2022 às 13:58)

Boa vizinhança...


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mai 2022 às 14:58)

Snifa disse:


> Parece uma cobra-de-escada (Rhinechis scalaris ou Elaphe scalaris).
> 
> "A *cobra-de-escada* ou riscadinha (Rhinechis scalaris ou Elaphe scalaris) é uma espécie de *cobra* da família Colubridae, e é considerada inofensiva."
> 
> ...


Sim

http://www.mitra-nature.uevora.pt/E...pteis/Serpentes/Colubridae/Rhinechis-scalaris

https://www.museubiodiversidade.uev...iversidade-actual/repteis/rhinechis-scalaris/

https://www.parquebiologico.pt/animais-plantas/fauna/repteis/item/cobra-de-escada


----------

